# Customs at YYZ



## Hornet441 (Jan 7, 2017)

Just curious, for flights to San Juan PR from Toronto do you clear US Customs in YYZ or in SJU?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

You would clear immigration and customs at YYZ.


----------



## Hornet441 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

